# Fish NAS Pensacola Alpha pier



## swimdawg (Jun 5, 2016)

2016 Navy Ball Committee will have pier Alpha open for fishing on 30 and 31 July from sunrise to 1200 both days. FISHING ON ALPHA PIER (MOST SOUTHEAST CORNER OF NASP) Donations Appreciated! Open to Active duty, Retired Military, DoD Personnel, and their dependents 12 years of age and up. Donations accepted at Alpha Pier entrance. All individuals must have licence. MUST BE WITHIN LEGAL CATCH IAW FLORIDA WILDLIFE CONSERVATION. You can keep what you catch. Bring what you need; fishing pole, bait, coolers (for fish caught only), chairs, tents & umbrellas CASTING OR GILL NETS ARE PROHIBITED. Please check-in with Volunteers when leaving and returning to the pier. NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED ON PIER. No gutting of fish on the pier All your trash must be cleaned up before you leave No POV parking/driving on pier.


Just got word of this, I missed it last time. Got any questions let me know.


----------

